# Best curry in Manchester?



## Part 2 (Nov 16, 2007)

My Mrs wants to go out for curry tomorrow for her birthday. Planning on a load of friends coming too. 

Where would people recommend? 

Is Rusholme as bad as some have suggested to me lately?

Wouldn't mind being able to take our own beer too.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 16, 2007)

I used to like one particular restaurant that had a branch in Altrincham that I regularly used to go to, and I went to the one in Rusholme a handful of times too, because I liked the one in Altrincham so much.  But then I vaguely recall reading it had been done by the environmental health department.

I'm not sure... isn't going to a restaurant just after it's been done and made to clean its act and its kitchen up probably the safest time to go?  But that's probably when fewest people go, isn't it, because of their poor reputation?

It's kind of put me off eating in Rusholme now, because it was one of the nicer places.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 16, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> My Mrs wants to go out for curry tomorrow for her birthday. Planning on a load of friends coming too.
> 
> Where would people recommend?
> 
> ...



Nah Rusholme is brilliant. Just don't go to Shere Khan.

King Cobra was my favorite, IIRC. Its like South Indian/Sri Lankan cuisine. 

Shandaar (sp?) was quite good.... ermmm

I can't remember off the top of my head.

There is also Shimla Pinks. That is not in Rusholme, but apparently very good. There is another on Deansgate that I can't remember the name of.

I have not really helped here have I?


----------



## handy1 (Nov 16, 2007)

There's a belter at Crown point in Denton,but i cant remember what it's called.

Bit of a mission from Timperly anyway.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Nov 16, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> Nah Rusholme is brilliant. Just don't go to Shere Khan.
> 
> King Cobra was my favorite, IIRC. Its like South Indian/Sri Lankan cuisine.
> 
> ...



another vote for King Cobra here - love it

also Tabak used to be ace


----------



## nosos (Nov 16, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Is Rusholme as bad as some have suggested to me lately?


!!!!!!?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 16, 2007)

nosos said:
			
		

> !!!!!!?



There are some bad places in Rusholme...


----------



## moose (Nov 16, 2007)

The Punjab in Rusholme. Don't order a whole dosa each 


Sorry, just read your thread properly - you can't take your own beer there. Can't think of anywhere in Rusholme where you can - many are going non-alcohol now anyway.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 17, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Sorry, just read your thread properly - you can't take your own beer there. Can't think of anywhere in Rusholme where you can - many are going non-alcohol now anyway.



I did find that when looking around. What's the idea behind that then?

Also came across this review site for Rusholme. It's a joke, hard to tell which are genuine reviews and which are just staff/owners/friends writing good reviews for their own place and slagging others off.

One thing seems a definite in Rusholme though, expect the waiters to be miserable.

We're booked for a place in Chorlton called Coriander now.  Will report back


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 17, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> One thing seems a definite in Rusholme though, expect the waiters to be miserable.



Really?

Last time I was in King Cobra it was as if somebody had spiked all the waiters with ecstasy. Never seen such big smiles.


----------



## Nikkormat (Nov 17, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> We're booked for a place in Chorlton called Coriander now.  Will report back



Coriander is excellent, pisses all over most of Rusholme (www.corianderchorlton.co.uk). It's by far my favourite Indian restaurant, although it's not cheap.

The Punjab in Rusholme is good, and Lal Haweli. If you find yourself in Urmston, The Standard is also excellent.


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 17, 2007)

Lal Quila on the left hand side (going from Manchester to Didsbury) is decent - they do a lovely mixed grill.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 17, 2007)

Indus 5 in Longsight, better then any in Rusholme


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 18, 2007)

Coriander was absolutely beautiful food. A  bit different, but really tasty, not had curry that good in ages. 

For 7 adults 9 kids it came to about £190.


----------

